# Help my guinea pig limping



## Daisy Duke (Dec 2, 2008)

I have 2 guinea pigs Maverick and Goose, who are a year old. I noticed yesterday that Maverick was moving around with a limp on one of his back legs. I have had a look at the leg and foot and it looks totally normal, and when I move the foot and claws around and the leg he doesnt seem to be bothered or in any pain, and he is still running around and playing and eating fine. He is also standing on two back legs to get his hay, but he is just not putting weight on it when he is running around. 
Should I take him to the vet or just see how it goes? I don't want to pay £30 for the vet to just tell me to keep an eye on him! Is it possible he has just sprained it? Has this happened to any body elses pig?


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Keep an eye on him for a day or two. He might just have pulled a muscle or bruised himself. If it doesn't improve then you can take him to the vet.

I haven't ever had a piggie but I did have a baby gerbil that broke her arm when she was only a couple of weeks old. I think her daddy threw the food bowl on top of her lol! Anyway she healed herself within 5 days and is now perfectly normal. Small animals can really surprise you with how fast they can heal.

Don't get too worried just yet. All you can do for now is keep an eye and watch for improvement or deterioration. I hope Maverick will get better


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with SKG sounds like a bruise or a strain, they vet would probably give you some anti-inflammitories and send you on your way. 
Let us know how he is in a few days time.
Emma x


----------



## Daisy Duke (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I left him in his cage for a few days so that he couldn't run around on it too much and today I have let him out and he is running around much better. Not limping at all any more! Yay!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Ah that's good news  I'm glad Maverick is doing better. Obviously it was something minor. Great! They can really give you a shock when they get hurt can't they?  Little buggers


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm glad he is feeling better.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I too am glad that hes better. Guineas are so sentitive when it comes to illnesses, one day they are here the next gone. 

Send them both my love.
Emma x


----------

